# Accesar



## Mayi

Hola a todos!
No consigo la palabra "accesar" en el diccionario. En Venezuela mucha gente la usa en lugar de "acceder", sobre todo cuando se refieren a sitios en Internet. Saben si se usa en otros países y si su uso se acepta como correcto?


----------



## Fabian

Mayi said:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> No consigo la palabra "accesar" en el diccionario. En Venezuela mucha gente la usa en lugar de "acceder", sobre todo cuando se refieren a sitios en Internet. Saben si se usa en otros países y si su uso se acepta como correcto?


 

Aqui en México he oído usar ambas pero al escribir ACCESAR en un procesador de palabras la marca como error e incluso me la cambia automaticamente por ACCEDER.


----------



## funnydeal

En México decimos accesar, pero no es lo correcto.

Según la RAE el término correcto es acceder, no ha reconocido la palabra accesar que deriva del inglés access.


----------



## Artrella

Por lo que yo sé "accesar" es un "anglicismo" que viene de "to access".  Lo mismo que "resetear".  He oído también "salvar los datos" usado como "guardar los datos", obviamente del inglés "to save".  Otro "verbo" inventado acá en Argentina es "nuclear", por ejemplo "los dirigentes de tal organización se han nucleado en tal lugar".


----------



## lauranazario

funnydeal said:
			
		

> En México decimos accesar, pero no es lo correcto.


En Puerto Rico somos muuuuuuchos los que luchamos en pro del *acceder*... que gracias a Dios sigue ganando terreno sobre el barbarismo "accesar".   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Yo soy de España y jamás he oído "accesar"... si lo usas aquí, sonaría muy estraño.


----------



## Forestalio

Entonces, ¿cómo se les diría a "las puertas de acceso" en un estadio? ¿"Puerta de ingreso"? SOn los mismos periodistas los que utilizan esas palabras. 
¿Y la expresión "no tengo acceso a esa información" se tendría que decir, "no puedo acceder a esa información"?

Son los mismos periodistas los que van introduciendo esas palabras o modas de palabras. 

En Centro América, ahora es de mucho "caché" para los periodistas y personajes públicos utilizar la palabra "apostar". "El país apuesta a la integración regional". "La agricultura la apuesta a la biotecnología"; "las empresas le apuestan al mercadeo cibernético", ""Panamá le apuesta a la educación", "nosostros le apostamos a nuestra capacidad de accesar a nuevos mercados"...

¿Cómo se le llama a esta práctica, si es que tiene algún nombre? ¿Es esto correcto? ¿Se le quita belleza al lenguaje?

Gracias


----------



## Artrella

Forestalio said:
			
		

> Entonces, ¿cómo se les diría a "las puertas de acceso" en un estadio? ¿"Puerta de ingreso"? SOn los mismos periodistas los que utilizan esas palabras.
> ¿Y la expresión "no tengo acceso a esa información" se tendría que decir, "no puedo acceder a esa información"?
> 
> Son los mismos periodistas los que van introduciendo esas palabras o modas de palabras.
> 
> En Centro América, ahora es de mucho "caché" para los periodistas y personajes públicos utilizar la palabra "apostar". "El país apuesta a la integración regional". "La agricultura la apuesta a la biotecnología"; "las empresas le apuestan al mercadeo cibernético", ""Panamá le apuesta a la educación", "nosostros le apostamos a nuestra capacidad de accesar a nuevos mercados"...
> 
> ¿Cómo se le llama a esta práctica, si es que tiene algún nombre? ¿Es esto correcto? ¿Se le quita belleza al lenguaje?
> 
> Gracias



Hola Forestalio, está perfecto decir puertas de "acceso" pues significa "entrada o paso" según el DRAE
*acceso.* 
 (Del lat. accessus). 
 1. m. *Acción de llegar o acercarse*. 
 2. m. coito. 
 3. m. *Entrada o paso*. 
 4. m. *Entrada al trato o comunicación con alguien. * 
 5. m. Arrebato o exaltación. 
 6. m. Med. Acometimiento o repetición de un estado morboso, periódico o no, como la tos, la disnea, la neuralgia o la agresividad. 
 7. m. Med. accesión (ǁ ataque de fiebre intermitente). 
~ del Sol. 
 1. m. Astr. Movimiento aparente con que se acerca el Sol al Ecuador. 
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Coincido con vos en que son los propios periodistas los que corrompen el idioma.  Acá en Argentina hay periodistas que en lugar de usar el subjuntivo usan en potencial como si tal cosa _"Si yo viviría   en otro lugar..."_
En el caso de "no tengo acceso a la información" calculo que lo más acertado en la acepción # 1.

Yo creo que el idioma inglés al tender a la "economía" verbaliza casi todo, en cambio el español que en cuanto a palabras es más rico que el inglés, se da el lujo de tener verbos y sustantivos cada uno por su lado.

Acá encontré esto en mi paseo por Google..

_ .... Así en inglés se verbaliza ilimitadamente a partir de sustantivos. Por ejemplo to engineer del sustantivo engineer. También se crean con toda libertad nuevos nombres a partir de verbos. ...finder del verbo to find. El español, para verbalizar o sustantivar, es mucho más rígido. Así por ejemplo, el DRAE recoge la palabra buscador pero no encontrador.... _ *source*


----------



## Mayi

Gracias a tod@s. Queda claro que lo correcto es acceder (a) y tener acceso (a).


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> Acá en Argentina hay periodistas que en lugar de usar el subjuntivo usan en potencial como si tal cosa _"Si yo viviría   en otro lugar..."_


Parece que es lo mismo en EEUU. Muchas veces he visto y oído oraciones de la forma "If you *would have* told me about it, I would have come to the party". No sólo es incorrecto desde el punto de vista gramatical (por lo que sé yo), sino que además no tiene sentido. La forma correcta es: "If you *had* told me about it, I would have come to the party". Puedes oírlo no sólo en EEUU sino en mi país también. Los canadienses también lo dicen así a veces - como lo vi en uno de estos foros más temprano.


----------



## Forestalio

Muchas gracias Artrella!

Entonces, según esas definiciones el término "accesar" es correcto? 

SI dices "no puedo accesar a ese sitio web, estarías diciendo "no puedo entrar o tener paso a ese sitio web"?

Entonces, si se puede usar "accesar" en vez de "acceder"?


----------



## Mayi

Hola Forestalio,
Lo correcto es acceder, no accesar.



			
				Forestalio said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Artrella!
> 
> Entonces, según esas definiciones el término "accesar" es correcto?


 No.


			
				Forestalio said:
			
		

> SI dices "no puedo accesar a ese sitio web, estarías diciendo "no puedo entrar o tener paso a ese sitio web"?
> Entonces, si se puede usar "accesar" en vez de "acceder"?


No, no, no...
ES correcto también decir "tener acceso".



			
				Forestalio said:
			
		

> ¿Y la expresión "no tengo acceso a esa información" se tendría que decir, "no puedo acceder a esa información"?


Y en este caso ambas son correctas.
Saludos,
Mayi


----------



## hjlunag

_"Manifiesto a usted que el término *accesar*,a pesar de que no existe en el diccionario académico, es ciertamente indispensable en el área de la computación además de que su forma es correcta, por lo que sí puede usarse" _
(Manuel Alcalá secretario perpetuo de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua).


----------



## Pumpkin72

hjlunag said:
			
		

> _"Manifiesto a usted que el término *accesar*,a pesar de que no existe en el diccionario académico, es ciertamente indispensable en el área de la computación además de que su forma es correcta, por lo que sí puede usarse" _
> (Manuel Alcalá secretario perpetuo de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua).


¿Tienes un ejemplo donde sea indispensable? Porque jamás lo he visto en ningún documento técnico.

Me parece una aberración como "aperturar":

acceder > acceso > "accesar"
abrir > apertura > "aperturar"


----------



## paolo_uruguay

hjlunag said:
			
		

> _"Manifiesto a usted que el término *accesar*,a pesar de que no existe en el diccionario académico, es ciertamente indispensable en el área de la computación además de que su forma es correcta, por lo que sí puede usarse" _
> (Manuel Alcalá secretario perpetuo de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua).


 
Es un error desde el punto de vista formal decir "accesar" en vez de "acceder". Pero más que error es una BESTIALIDAD decir que el término es imprescindible!!! Lamento informarte que te han asesorado mal en este tema. Acceso es un sustantivo. Acceder es el verbo de la misma familia. Así como muerto y muerte son sustantivos en la familia del verbo "morir". Y no por ese motivo decimos verbos "muerter o muertar" ¿cierto?. El lenguaje tiene una cierta morfología (forma), producto de su origen y su uso. Si un hablante se separa demasiado de los estándares, hace difícil su entendimiento, imposibilitando la comunicación, o en todo caso es estimgmatizado por parte de sus receptores debido a su uso "erróneo" de la lengua.

El asunto yo lo veo así (y creo que la mayoría de los que trabajamos con el lenguaje a diario coinciden conmigo):* Si un lenguaje tiene un término de uso común, que representa exactamente cierta idea, no es necesario importar una palabra extranjera,* o lo que es peor -como en el caso de "accesar"- *deformar una palabra nativa.* 
Además de profesor de lengua soy programador, y reconozco que la informática, al igual que muchas otras ciencias, incorpora al lenguaje técnico muchos anglicismos, pero hay que estar atento a que es necesario y que no. 

Ahora bien, existe un debate sobre que es correcto y que no en el uso de una lengua. El centro del debate está en que las lenguas vivas (por ej. el español vs. latín) son siempre cambiantes. Este cambio viene dado simplemente por el uso del lenguaje por parte de grupos de mayor o menor cantidad de gente. Si dijéramos que cualquier uso nuevo o incorporación que se pretende hacer está mal, estaríamos tratando a nuestra lengua madre como una lengua muerta, lo cual es una contradicción. 

Para terminar, y volviendo al centro de esta discusión, presten atención a esto: Si dijéramos _accesar_ en vez de _acceder_; "¿deberíamos aceptar disparates del spanglish tales como "vacumar la carpeta"? (de "vaccum the carpet" : aspirar la alformbra).

Saludos desde Uruguay!!! vísiten ITM Studio en la web!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

En realidad, si hablas buen Spanglish, es "vaquear" la carpeta. Y si el señor Alcalá es realmente secretario de la Academia, tal vez debería renunciar.


----------



## caceres

Estimados senores,

En LAtino America, en el area de informatica usamos accesar,
acceso y  accesado.

Me gustaria saber cual es el uso mas adequado, recordando que,
de no haber un meljor alternativa, continuare usando "accesado",
y no "accedido", porque simplemente se escuhe muy feo 
"la internet es eficiente cuando es accedida oportunamente".
prefiero
"la internet es eficiente cuando es accesada oportunamente".

Saludos!


----------



## Chewbacca

Estoy con Paolo de Uruguay, las palabras existen en castellano para usarse, no para olvidarlas a la hora de tener que usarlas y acudir una deformación aberrante tal como "accesar". 
Por otro lado ¿A quien le importa lo que diga la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua? Acaso se creen en situación de decidir sobre el castellano?
Es acceder, no accesar.
Es reiniciar, no resetear.
Es guardar, no salvar.
Es encender, no prender.
Y así podría continuar mil años.
Si Don Camilo levantara la cabeza.......


----------



## Giloz

Es increible que una persona que se identifique como miembro de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua justifique el barbarismo y destruccion de nuestro idioma.
La palabra accesar "existe" pero no significa que es correcto utilizarla, por que es una traduccion de voz/sonido pero no es mas que un extranjerismo derivado/adaptado del ingles "to access".
La Real Academia de la Lengua Española tambien rechaza la adaptacion del termino a nuestra lengua y prefiere el termino acceder o ingresar de acuerdo a las circunstacias de Uso. 
Nota: Acentos omitidos intencionalmente.
P. S. Buscando en el directorio de miembros de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua, Asociacion Civil no encontre referencia alguna sobre el señor Manuel Alcala. (academia.org.mx/miembros.php) y en cambio note que algunas palabras se encuentran acentuadas y otras no, y la regla exije acentuar todo o nada.
Si la palabra es en solo mayusculas, tambien la regla aplica, y si en algun tiempo no se acentuaban las mayusculas, es porque las maquinas de escribir no tenian la funcion de acentuar mayusculas.
Ing. y E. S. D Giloz


----------



## Giloz

Este es un comentario personal:

En esta ocasion y por primera vez estoy totalmente de acuerdo con un español, diariamente escucho barbaridades y vivo la destruccion de nuestras lenguas, en mi caso el español y el ingles, o como decimos aqui: butchering the language...
Estoy de acuerdo que por primera vez, en este caso con el miembro Chewbaca. (Join Date: Jul 2007 Native of: España - Castellano Posts: 38 ) y digo esto por que creo que lo peor que le pudo haber pasado al Continente Americano es el haber sido invadido, destruido y saquedo por los españoles durante siglos.


----------



## DBlomgren

Mayi said:


> Hola a todos!
> No consigo la palabra "accesar" en el diccionario. En Venezuela mucha gente la usa en lugar de "acceder", sobre todo cuando se refieren a sitios en Internet. Saben si se usa en otros países y si su uso se acepta como correcto?


 
En Costa Rica utilizamos "accesar" más que "acceder".


----------



## Giloz

DBlomgren said:


> En Costa Rica utilizamos "accesar" más que "acceder".


La palabra accesar "existe" pero no significa que es correcto utilizarla, por que es una traduccion de voz/sonido pero no es mas que un extranjerismo derivado/adaptado del ingles "to access".
La Real Academia de la Lengua Española tambien rechaza la adaptacion del termino a nuestra lengua y prefiere el termino acceder o ingresar de acuerdo a las circunstacias de Uso. 
Nota: Acentos omitidos intencionalmente.


----------



## Moritzchen

No tiene mucho sentido tratar de patear la historia, a diario vivimos en carne propia las realidades determinadas por ella. 
Pero hablando de otra cosa, "accesar" es una de las barbaridades que se usan tratando de imaginar que uno es otro, y vive o pertenece en otro lado.


----------



## zumac

hjlunag said:


> _"Manifiesto a usted que el término *accesar*,a pesar de que no existe en el diccionario académico, es ciertamente indispensable en el área de la computación además de que su forma es correcta, por lo que sí puede usarse" _
> (Manuel Alcalá secretario perpetuo de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua).


No conozco a este buen Sr. Alcalá, pero llevo 25 años en informática en México, durante los cuales he querido usar la palabra accesar en muchas ocasiones, dado que mi lengua materna es el inglés. Siempre me han corregido, indicándome que la palabra correcta es acceder.

Lo que dice el Sr. Alcalá que en el área de computación es indispensable usar accesar, es una excusa para aquellos que no se quieren molestar en buscar las palabras correctas en español, y adaptan palabras del inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

paolo_uruguay said:


> Es un error desde el punto de vista formal decir "accesar" en vez de "acceder". Pero más que error es una BESTIALIDAD decir que el término es imprescindible!!! Lamento informarte que te han asesorado mal en este tema. Acceso es un sustantivo. Acceder es el verbo de la misma familia. Así como muerto y muerte son sustantivos en la familia del verbo "morir". Y no por ese motivo decimos verbos "muerter o muertar" ¿cierto?. El lenguaje tiene una cierta morfología (forma), producto de su origen y su uso. Si un hablante se separa demasiado de los estándares, hace difícil su entendimiento, imposibilitando la comunicación, o en todo caso es estimgmatizado por parte de sus receptores debido a su uso "erróneo" de la lengua.
> 
> El asunto yo lo veo así (y creo que la mayoría de los que trabajamos con el lenguaje a diario coinciden conmigo):* Si un lenguaje tiene un término de uso común, que representa exactamente cierta idea, no es necesario importar una palabra extranjera,* o lo que es peor -como en el caso de "accesar"- *deformar una palabra nativa.*
> Además de profesor de lengua soy programador, y reconozco que la informática, al igual que muchas otras ciencias, incorpora al lenguaje técnico muchos anglicismos, pero hay que estar atento a que es necesario y que no.
> 
> Ahora bien, existe un debate sobre que es correcto y que no en el uso de una lengua. El centro del debate está en que las lenguas vivas (por ej. el español vs. latín) son siempre cambiantes. Este cambio viene dado simplemente por el uso del lenguaje por parte de grupos de mayor o menor cantidad de gente. Si dijéramos que cualquier uso nuevo o incorporación que se pretende hacer está mal, estaríamos tratando a nuestra lengua madre como una lengua muerta, lo cual es una contradicción.
> 
> Para terminar, y volviendo al centro de esta discusión, presten atención a esto: Si dijéramos _accesar_ en vez de _acceder_; "¿deberíamos aceptar disparates del spanglish tales como "vacumar la carpeta"? (de "vaccum the carpet" : aspirar la alformbra).
> 
> Saludos desde Uruguay!!! vísiten ITM Studio en la web!!!


 
Bravo, Paolo, y una muy cordial bienvenida al foro.

Que gusto me da que un programador como yo se exprese tan bien sobre el tema.

Saludos.


----------



## inovelo

Salvemos nuestro bello idioma, es un error decir accesar y es un simple modismo, no es ni siquiera es un anglisismo, el cual ya se propago por varios países de la región iberoamericana, lo correcto es *acceder* bajo cualquier acción de entrar.  

*acceder.* (Del lat. _accedĕre_, acercarse).
1.      intr. Consentir en lo que alguien solicita o quiere.
2.      intr. Ceder en el propio parecer, conviniendo con un dictamen o una idea de otro, o asociándose a un acuerdo.
*3.      intr. Entrar en un lugar o pasar a él.*
*4.     * intr. Tener acceso a una situación, condición o grado superiores, llegar a alcanzarlos. _Acceder el colono a la propiedad de la finca._


----------



## RenoViajero

hjlunag said:


> _"Manifiesto a usted que el término *accesar*,a pesar de que no existe en el diccionario académico, es ciertamente indispensable en el área de la computación además de que su forma es correcta, por lo que sí puede usarse" _
> (Manuel Alcalá secretario perpetuo de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua).


 
Como mexicano, pido una sincera disculpa por la persona que hizo este comentario...


----------



## Mr.TechComm

Pumpkin72 said:


> ¿Tienes un ejemplo donde sea indispensable? Porque jamás lo he visto en ningún documento técnico.
> (...)"



Lo triste es que cada vez se ve más en aplicaciones informáticas. La frase siguiente es de una aplicación para el iPad de una conocida compañía:


> La app de **** te ayuda a *accesar* con más facilidad tus cosas importantes estés que estés.



Yo creo que el señor Manuel Alcalá (secretario perpetuo de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua) es una invención, porque no cabe en cabeza humana que una persona culta, conocedor de su lengua materna, diga que el uso de "accesar" es *imprescindible*. ¿Acaso no conocía este señor el verbo "acceder"? que por cierto, va seguido de la preposición "a". Como seguramente hayan notado, en la traducción posterior se utiliza el verbo "accesar" y se omite la preposición "a", tal y como ocurre en el idioma inglés con el verbo "access"; "It helps you access information..."

Vi el verbo "accesar" por primera vez hace apenas unas semanas en la Intranet de la multinacional para la que trabajo, para mi sorpresa. 
Podría decirse que he visto este verbo con unos cuantos años de retraso, porque parece que su uso se ha extendido en algunos países, lamentablemente. 
A este paso, *no me extrañaría que el uso de "acceder" desapareciera en el futuro*, tal y como está ocurriendo con el verbo "oir" en España; hay muchos que sólo utilizan "escuchar", cuyo significado es diferente, como bien saben ustedes (exceptuando Manuel Alcalá, claro está!)


----------



## Mai Li

Es la primera vez que escribo, y no se muy bien como va. Pero he decidido escribir porque me parece muy triste.
1) Chwebacca dice: "Por otro lado ¿A quien le importa lo que diga la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua? Acaso se creen en situación de decidir sobre el castellano?" Le importa a los Mexicanos, al igual que a los Españoles nos interesa lo que dice la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, y a cada uno, lo que diga la Academia de la Lengua de su País. Me parece una falta de respeto horrible, fuera de lugar. Estés de acuerdo o no, con lo que dicen.

2) Giloz. ¿En serio es la primera vez que estás de acuerdo con un Español, por lo que pasó hace cientos de años? Si no dejaramos nunca de mirar atrás, jamás avanzaríamos. Los Españoles invadieron sudamerica (que yo sepa, todo el continente americano no llegaron a invadirlo), los árabes invadieron españa, y Roma en su día fue dueño de casi toda Europa. Pero ahora, disfrutamos del legado que nos ha quedado. Lo único importante es no volver atrás, no volver a provocar guerras por ninguna razón, y por supuesto, no invadir ninguna cultura, de la manera que sea. Lo mas bonito del mundo es la variedad cultural, linguistica, de tradiciones... Ojalá pudiéramos disfrutarlas todos, sin juzgar ni "dilapidar".

Respecto a la palabra accesar. En España no se usa. Y ojalá se pueda evitar usar más anglicismos, con palabras que ya tienen un nombre y una raíz propia. Es lógico usarlo en palabras que hagan referencia a nuevos términos, hasta el momento inexistentes. Pero disfrutemos, mantengamos y protejamos nuestra lengua, porque algún día podría costar mantenerla viva.


----------



## Mr.TechComm

Bien dicho, Mai Li...
...y bienvenida a los foros de WordReference 

Saludín


----------



## Mai Li

Gracias Mr. TechComm!!! 

Un abrazo!!!


----------



## Galathil

Si realmente el comentario de arriba era para denigrar la Academia mexicana porque supuestamente no tiene ningún valor autoritario, pues yo digo eso de la RAE también, no me interesa lo que ellos digan, tantas palabras que están siendo dichas ahora mismo que nunca estarán en esos diccionarios, (ojo y hablo de palabras puramente españolas), aunque no estoy de acuerdo a los anglicismos que no son necesarios, hay unos que son muy esenciales para el área de la tecnología que tampoco lograran entrar al diccionario porque la RAE vive en su circulo pequeño sin importarle las 350 millones de personas que lo hablan. Porque todos sabemos que a la final, la que decide es la RAE.

SyC.


----------



## lebarzal

El uso de la palabra accesar es definitivamente incorrecto por que esta palabra no existe en el idioma Castellano, es solamente un producto de la transculturización a la que hemos sido sometidos por parte de culturas hegemónicas.
También escucho decir “aperturar” en lugar de “abrir”, ¿acaso nuestro idioma no es sumamente rico en vocablos para manifestar cualquier idea?.
En el 2010 escribí en aporrea.org estas reflexiones respecto a la palabra “accesar” 
Me encanta ver Venezolana de Televisión por Internet y por ese medio me entero 
del diario acontecer en mi adorada Venezuela ya que aquí en USA el 99 por ciento 
de las noticias sobre Venezuela son negativas, descalificadoras, banalizadoras y 
ofensivas con todo lo que haga nuestro gobierno, y nuestro Comandante. Aporrea 
es otro excelente medio para pulsar la opinión de diversos venezolanos y para 
poder hacernos de un criterio propio después de analizar dichas 
opiniones.

Algo que me preocupa es el deterioro de nuestro idioma, la 
forma en que muchos políticos de la revolución, así como algunos periodistas 
caen en el error o flojera mental para investigar el uso correcto de algunas 
palabras que se pueden decir en perfecto castellano sin necesidad de recurrir a 
vocablos extranjeros, anglicismos, etcétera.

Me refiero al uso de 
palabras como “accesar” la cual es incorrecta, es un anglicismo que proviene de 
la palabra inglesa “access” y ni siquiera existe en ningún diccionario de la 
lengua española. La palabra correcta es “acceder”. Nuestro idioma es rico en 
términos para poder expresar cualquier idea, opinión o simplemente conversar con 
otra persona o personas.

He escuchado a periodistas de VTV decir “vamos a 
tomar un “break” en lugar de decir un receso, un momento, un descanso, vamos a 
hacer una pausa, etc. Por que tenemos que usar otro idioma, perpetuando la 
dependencia de potencias dominadoras. Escucho mucho decir el Teresa Carreño o 
cualquier otro sitio estaba “full” ¿Por qué no decir estaba lleno, abarrotado, 
repleto, atiborrado, colmado por ejemplo) Ya sabemos que la mayoría de los 
medios opositores se desviven por ser gringos en todas sus actuaciones, y por 
quererse parecer a estos, meten muchas palabras del idioma inglés para colaborar 
con esa influencia colonizadora que tanto daño nos hace. Lo que no logro 
entender es que un político/a o un/una periodista de la revolución utilice estos 
términos extranjeros y colabore a su difusión.

Por favor no contaminemos 
nuestro idioma, hagamos conciencia también al narrar una noticia hay que 
asegurarse de saber la pronunciación correcta para señalar una ciudad o 
cualquier sitio de un país latinoamericano.

Solamente una reflexión de un 
venezolano en el exterior que ama nuestro proceso y apoya a nuestro líder y 
Comandante Hugo Chávez. De paso mis amigos les puedo decir que no soy lingüista 
ni versado en nuestro idioma pero si me preocupa que comunicadores y políticos 
revolucionarios que se supone que deben estar contra la influencia imperial, no 
pongan atención a estos menesteres.


----------



## Aviador

Comparto, lebarzal, tu preocupación por la integridad de nuestra lengua común. Sin embargo, todos nosotros tenemos que estar vigilantes y atentos también a los errores y horrores que nosotros mismos cometemos.
Te invito a leer las discusiones sobre este asunto en el foro Sólo español y a participar en él. Por ejemplo, a leer aquellas en que se trata la diferencia entre _oír_ y _escuchar_ o en las que opinamos sobre cosas como _un político/a o un/una periodista_.


----------



## lebarzal

Estimado Aviador, muchas gracias por la observación que haces de mi opinión respecto al uso de la palabra “accesar”. Como hago notar en mi escrito, no soy erudito en el lenguaje y ni siquiera me considero calificado para escribir algo que sea realmente coherente. Lo único que me mueve es el deseo de aprender y pulirme más en el uso de mi idioma. Te agradezco la forma benevolente y respetuosa con que me señalas el uso correcto de “oír o escuchar” la verdad es que nunca había pensado en la diferencia, pero gracias a tu observación y a las opiniones de varios foristas, ahora lo tengo claro. Respecto a la equidad de género. En estos días se hace mucho hincapié en mi país en el uso de las\los para estar por decirlo así “políticamente correcto” Yo todavía me siento confundido respecto a eso y aunque estoy de acuerdo que el uso de las\los se hace fastidioso y hasta redundante, noto que muchas personas reclaman la equidad de género cuando alguien se refiere a los hombres o las mujeres sin incluir a ambos.


----------



## crobert

Giloz said:


> Este es un comentario personal:
> 
> En esta ocasion y por primera vez estoy totalmente de acuerdo con un español, diariamente escucho barbaridades y vivo la destruccion de nuestras lenguas, en mi caso el español y el ingles, o como decimos aqui: butchering the language...
> Estoy de acuerdo que por primera vez, en este caso con el miembro Chewbaca. (Join Date: Jul 2007 Native of: España - Castellano Posts: 38 ) y digo esto por que creo que lo peor que le pudo haber pasado al Continente Americano es el haber sido invadido, destruido y saquedo por los españoles durante siglos.



Pero nos dejaron las palabras.

"...Pero a los bárbaros se les caían  de la tierra de las barbas, de las herraduras, como piedrecitas, las  palabras luminosas que se quedaron aquí resplandecientes… el idioma.  Salimos perdiendo… Salimos ganando… Se llevaron el oro y nos dejaron el  oro… Se lo llevaron todo y nos dejaron todo… Nos dejaron las palabras." 

Pablo Neruda


----------



## autrex2811

Mayi said:


> Hola a todos!
> No consigo la palabra "accesar" en el diccionario. En Venezuela mucha gente la usa en lugar de "acceder", sobre todo cuando se refieren a sitios en Internet. Saben si se usa en otros países y si su uso se acepta como correcto?



*En la materia de traducción me dijeron que era un anglicismo innecesario e incorrecto por "acceder a / ingresar a".*



lebarzal said:


> El uso de la palabra accesar es definitivamente incorrecto por que esta palabra no existe en el idioma Castellano, es solamente un producto de la transculturización a la que hemos sido sometidos por parte de culturas hegemónicas.
> También escucho decir “aperturar” en lugar de “abrir”, ¿acaso nuestro idioma no es sumamente rico en vocablos para manifestar cualquier idea?.
> En el 2010 escribí en aporrea.org estas reflexiones respecto a la palabra “accesar”
> Me encanta ver Venezolana de Televisión por Internet y por ese medio me entero
> del diario acontecer en mi adorada Venezuela ya que aquí en USA el 99 por ciento
> de las noticias sobre Venezuela son negativas, descalificadoras, banalizadoras y
> ofensivas con todo lo que haga nuestro gobierno, y nuestro Comandante. Aporrea
> es otro excelente medio para pulsar la opinión de diversos venezolanos y para
> poder hacernos de un criterio propio después de analizar dichas
> opiniones.
> 
> Algo que me preocupa es el deterioro de nuestro idioma, la
> forma en que muchos políticos de la revolución, así como algunos periodistas
> caen en el error o flojera mental para investigar el uso correcto de algunas
> palabras que se pueden decir en perfecto castellano sin necesidad de recurrir a
> vocablos extranjeros, anglicismos, etcétera.
> 
> Me refiero al uso de
> palabras como “accesar” la cual es incorrecta, es un anglicismo que proviene de
> la palabra inglesa “access” y ni siquiera existe en ningún diccionario de la
> lengua española. La palabra correcta es “acceder”. Nuestro idioma es rico en
> términos para poder expresar cualquier idea, opinión o simplemente conversar con
> otra persona o personas.
> 
> He escuchado a periodistas de VTV decir “vamos a
> tomar un “break” en lugar de decir un receso, un momento, un descanso, vamos a
> hacer una pausa, etc. Por que tenemos que usar otro idioma, perpetuando la
> dependencia de potencias dominadoras. Escucho mucho decir el Teresa Carreño o
> cualquier otro sitio estaba “full” ¿Por qué no decir estaba lleno, abarrotado,
> repleto, atiborrado, colmado por ejemplo) Ya sabemos que la mayoría de los
> medios opositores se desviven por ser gringos en todas sus actuaciones, y por
> quererse parecer a estos, meten muchas palabras del idioma inglés para colaborar
> con esa influencia colonizadora que tanto daño nos hace. Lo que no logro
> entender es que un político/a o un/una periodista de la revolución utilice estos
> términos extranjeros y colabore a su difusión.
> 
> Por favor no contaminemos
> nuestro idioma, hagamos conciencia también al narrar una noticia hay que
> asegurarse de saber la pronunciación correcta para señalar una ciudad o
> cualquier sitio de un país latinoamericano.
> 
> Solamente una reflexión de un
> venezolano en el exterior que ama nuestro proceso y apoya a nuestro líder y
> Comandante Hugo Chávez. De paso mis amigos les puedo decir que no soy lingüista
> ni versado en nuestro idioma pero si me preocupa que comunicadores y políticos
> revolucionarios que se supone que deben estar contra la influencia imperial, no
> pongan atención a estos menesteres.



*¡Muy de acuerdo con usted / contigo! Hay ocasiones en que al castellano se de la da en la torre con extranjerismos, de tal manera que hasta la comprensión se interrumpe. Y es muy molesto porque lo distraen a uno. Creo que hacen falta muy buenos traductores y no novatitos que hacen que traducen.
*



Galathil said:


> Si realmente el comentario de arriba era para denigrar la Academia mexicana porque supuestamente no tiene ningún valor autoritario, pues yo digo eso de la RAE también, no me interesa lo que ellos digan, tantas palabras que están siendo dichas ahora mismo que nunca estarán en esos diccionarios, (ojo y hablo de palabras puramente españolas), aunque no estoy de acuerdo a los anglicismos que no son necesarios, hay unos que son muy esenciales para el área de la tecnología que tampoco lograran entrar al diccionario porque la RAE vive en su circulo pequeño sin importarle las 350 millones de personas que lo hablan. Porque todos sabemos que a la final, la que decide es la RAE.
> 
> 
> SyC.



*Todo lo de tecnología es traducible, lo que pasa es que no hay buenos traductores. Tan es así, que a mí me da flojera leer un manual de computadora porque está plagado de términos que la gran mayoría de gente no entendería.*


----------



## jilar

Pues yo acabo de encontrarme, por primera vez, con la palabrita en cuestión.
7 consejos para crear una increíble página web gratis
Obviamente me chocó enormemente porque el ya existente "acceder" sirve, o debería servir, perfectamente. Además, el redactor viene escribiendo de una forma normal, incluso tirando por términos más castellanos como por ejemplo al usar "mercadotecnia" en lugar de _marketing._

Ahora bien, para gustos los colores.


----------



## fraarrmat

Mayi said:


> Hola a todos!
> No consigo la palabra "accesar" en el diccionario. En Venezuela mucha gente la usa en lugar de "acceder", sobre todo cuando se refieren a sitios en Internet. Saben si se usa en otros países y si su uso se acepta como correcto?


Y no la conseguirás. Accesar es una palabra inexistente en el castellano, pues es un término erróneamente derivado del sustantivo "acceso", que tiene estas cuatro acepciones válidas (tomadas de este mismo sitio):

Llegada o acercamiento a algo: "faltan varios kilómetros para el acceso a meta"
Entrada o paso. Más en plural: "están cortados todos los accesos a la M-30"
Posibilidad de llegar a algo o a alguien: "tiene acceso directo al ministro"
Aparición súbita de un arrebato o de un ataque: "acceso de fiebre"
El error está en convertir a un sustantivo en verbo. Esta aberración surgió principalmente en el ámbito de la informática, en el que se utilizan "traducciones crudas" del idioma inglés.
Al igual que el engendro "aperturar" tan socorrido en mi sufrido México, esta palabreja sentó sus reales en el lenguaje coloquial financiero, pues allí es muestra del nivel de "globalización" del lenguaje del hablante. Esto, infortunadamente, podría hacer que en el futuro, alguna academia la acepte (por el uso extendido entre los hablantes), lo cual sería una verdadera vergüenza, pues nuestro idioma es tan rico y tan expresivo, que no necesitamos andar importando palabras para "castellanizarlas". En México ya hay foros en los que se propone que su uso sea aceptado como correcto, dentro de la jerigonza informática.
Otras palabras cuestionables (de uso común en México):
aperturar (en lugar de 'abrir') muy usado en la jerga bancaria: "le vamos a aperturar su cuenta..."
aplicar (en el sentido de asistir a un examen o de concursar para un puesto) de la traducción cruda de "to apply"
pero (en lugar de 'sino') de la traducción cruda de "but"
esperando por (en lugar de 'esperando a') de la traducción cruda de "waiting for"
pensándote (en lugar de 'pienso en ti') se puede encontrar en varias canciones de corte comercial-popular.

Espero que te sirvan de algo mi respuesta.



RenoViajero said:


> Como mexicano, pido una sincera disculpa por la persona que hizo este comentario...


Me uno a la disculpa...


----------



## Yomera1

¿Desde cuándo la RAE incluye "accesar"?
accesar - Diccionario de la lengua española

accesar 
Del ingl. _to access._
1. tr. Am. Tener acceso a algo, especialmente a datos contenidos en un sistema informático. Los estudiantes podrán accesar sus calificaciones en la intranet. U. t. c. intr. No pudo accesar al portal denoticias.

No encuentro este dato en las actualizaciones 2019.


----------



## Aviador

Yomera1 said:


> ¿Desde cuándo la RAE incluye "accesar"?...



La RAE está continuamente añadiendo términos y acepciones al diccionario. Por lo visto, es cada vez menos una guía de lo correcto y culto y más un mero diccionario de uso, por lo que de un tiempo a esta parte tomo con un grano de sal lo que incluye, especialmente desde que me enteré de que admite cosas como "propela" u "olorosar".


----------



## Rocko!

Era un término necesario, desde mi punto de vista, ya que "acceder" es en esencia _entrar_, y "accesar" es en esencia _introducirse_.


----------



## Agró

Innecesario, ya que _entrar _e _introducirse _son, en esencia, lo mismo.


----------



## Rocko!

Agró said:


> Innecesario, ya que _entrar _e _introducirse _son, en esencia, lo mismo.


La diferencia es muy sutil. Acceder es el proceso de pasar por una entrada (un acceso). Accesar es el logro, la introducción en.

Acceder siempre remite a la idea de permisos, por eso se combina bien con un "no": No es posible acceder.

El "accesar" no se lleva bien con los "no".

*No hablemos de cómputo y programación porque en esos campos ambas palabras son tecnicismos.


----------



## Agró

acceder (DPD)
acceder (DLE), acepción 3.

Y se lleva igual de bien con "sí" que con "no": _Sí es posible acceder_.


----------



## Rocko!

Agró said:


> acceder (DPD)
> acceder (DLE), acepción 3.
> 
> Y se lleva igual de bien con "sí" que con "no": _Sí es posible acceder_.


No dije que no se llevara bien con un "sí".

Al final, tienes razón, no hay necesidad para los que no tienen necesidad.


----------

